# Just bought 17" BBS RS's for my MK1 225 TT Convert... Looking for opinions!!



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

Just bought a set of 17" BBS RS's (9" wide all around) and will be hand polishing the lips as well as sandblasting the faces and either powder coating OR painting the faces. Looking for some thoughts on the color to paint the faces...

My MK1 TT is a brilliant black 225Q convertible that is currently on fully hand polished fat fives.

I was thinking high gloss white face, red and gold BBS center caps, polished lips, and gold bolts around. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.

:beer::laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Go crazy like my man Vince:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

iladel_05 said:


> Just bought a set of 17" BBS RS's (9" wide all around) and will be hand polishing the lips as well as sandblasting the faces and either powder coating OR painting the faces. Looking for some thoughts on the color to paint the faces...
> 
> My MK1 TT is a brilliant black 225Q convertible that is currently on fully hand polished fat fives.
> 
> ...


that's just crazy. Bring them back to their original glory.

cheers


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Go crazy like my man Vince:


i just puked a little in my mouth. :thumbdown:


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

Im Vince and here are just a few more of the ones i have restored just to give you a few ideas. and my one off RS spare just for kicks. i am a huge fan of flat colors on these wheels because the colors accentuate the highs and lows of the waffle pattern of the centers

nogaro grey bmw color powdercoat 









silver stock color powdercoat refurb









spare. white flat center with 24k gold spikes


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> i just puked a little in my mouth. :thumbdown:


Yea, not a fan of the spikes and colors on that. The work is mint, but not the style for my taste.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

On black car I would go black, silver, or gold ...
Vince has put some beautiful rs's out there..


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

TTurboNegro said:


> On black car I would go black, silver, or gold ...
> Vince has put some beautiful rs's out there..


Thoughts on fully polished? I know that will take forever, but I currently ride on fully polished fat fives, which I LOVE. 

Vince, have you done any fully polished RS's, or just all powdercoated?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You should color match them with the monster energy drink green. :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

haha-

In all honesty the only way I can ever imagine BBS wheels is with gold centers and polished lips. Another way just doesn't exist in my mind and if I was to get a pair on my BB coupe I'd do it the same way :thumbup:


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> haha-
> 
> In all honesty the only way I can ever imagine BBS wheels is with gold centers and polished lips. Another way just doesn't exist in my mind and if I was to get a pair on my BB coupe I'd do it the same way :thumbup:


Yea I agree with the polished lips and gold centers (though the ones I bought have black and silver BBS center caps). But as for the all gold centers, I like them, just not sure what would look best on the TT. I know the polished looks great on the TT.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Polished would be sick..but it will take a lot of time or pay someone more than painting or pc...it will also take a lot of maintenance if you plan to daily...you mite as well get them chromed which would look amazing btw..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

X2 for chrome


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

Yea i don't know... i love polished but for some reason I've always hated chrome... even though it has relatively the same look, just easier to maintain. Maybe I will consider that. I am actually looking to downgrade the width of the RS barrels from 8" wide to 7" in front and 7-7.5" in back. I want my fronts approx 8.5 wide (with 1.5" inch lips) and 9.5-10MAX inch wide in back (with 2.5-3" lips).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just dont make them pink. I'm trying to be the only TT in sepa with pink wheels


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Just dont make them pink. I'm trying to be the only TT in sepa with pink wheels


Hmmmmm... pink... that sounds good. haha

Just kidding, not likely for me. What color is your TT?


----------

